# Picked up a Royal flyer and CCM Cleveland



## theterrym (Jan 31, 2015)

I picked up two bikes last night. A 1927 CCM Cleveland and A royal flyer. 
I don't know much about Royal flyer. Does anyone have some info?


----------



## bleedingfingers (May 16, 2015)

Just spotted this  I have 2 Royal Flyer frames that I built into custom RatRods .
I live just down the road from you in Regina and will tell you what I could find out which is not much.
The bikes where made in England and imported to the US. and maybe to Canada .
I have found a few pictures on line but think they are fairly rare bikes .
I have seen the second picture of your bike before .
Can you tell me what size wheels and tires are on your bike I always thought they originally came with 28 inch wheels
cheers B


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2015)

Good looking CCM always liked that bar geometry w the moto truss


----------

